# Hi



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi my name is Johnn and im new here, i was told that this site was one of the best Large scale sites on the web and ive enjoyed what I have been reading so far.
I have a few freinds here already but more is good nice to meet you. I have been doing LS for 5 years now and its great fun.
Johnn


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS John 

Randy


----------



## ped (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Johnn, a big welcome to MLS from me too,


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome John, enjoy the site, ask lots of questions, visit us on the Chat at nights. 

Chris


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome Johnn! This is a great site and the folks here can provide a wealth of information. I have learned a lot from the members here. Ask questions and I can assure you will get answers. Again, welcome.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome John! 

Best regards, 
TJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Johnn from John J at New River & Western Rail Road.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pleased to meet you, Johnn! Glad to hear you've been doing LS. You have a garden?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Howdy Howdy glad yer on board The Regal


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Johnn[/b]

Hope your some where warm - Welcome from frozen New England....[/b]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Johnn. You have defiantly come to the right place to get the info you need. Later RJD


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome guys, I look forward to being a member here.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Johnn! We're just like a big family here... The Simpsons -- except there are probably twice as many Barts and Homers as anyone really needs....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 11 Jan 2010 02:46 PM 
Welcome Johnn! We're just like a big family here... The Simpsons -- except there are probably twice as many Barts and Homers as anyone really needs.... 

*Who you callin homely ? haaaaaaaaaa







*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome Johnn.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome John! 

You will soon learn to ignore Nick, he has a llama... I can't be sure what my problem is though !!! 

hahahaha 

Regards, Greg


----------

